# 2009 National Photos



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I've started taking photos of some of the National dogs during their pre-National training, and will also be at the National taking pictures part of the time. I'll post some here with more on my web site at http://jeffgoodwin.com. Obviously, others are welcome to post their National pictures as well. I figured we should be able to put together a nice gallery of the event.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Your pictures are appreciated for those that aren't there. Could you take some pictures of the two chessies "Linda Harger & Mike Coutu) Please!!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Great pics! 
Unfortunately, those pics of LKY's Controlled Burn are not pics of him, but they are pics of my female "Miikka". I recognize that mug anywhere.


----------



## Sue (Feb 17, 2003)

Jeff, they are great pictures! Good luck to all who who had the honor to qualify!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice pictures.....thanks for sharing!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Jiggy said:


> Great pics!
> Unfortunately, those pics of LKY's Controlled Burn are not pics of him, but they are pics of my female "Miikka". I recognize that mug anywhere.


Which ones? In the last set up there was some confusion on when Arson was running vs when Mikka was running. I had thought this was Mikka since she was run first as the test dog for the set up:










Kenny said I had to post a picture of Mikka for you but I was going to show him the print first.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Great shots! You gotta give us one post with your gear....for us photogs! Even the motion is razor sharp! You gotta have some "big glass"!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

dnf777 said:


> Great shots! You gotta give us one post with your gear....for us photogs! Even the motion is razor sharp! You gotta have some "big glass"!


These were all shot with a Nikon D300 with a Nikon 80-400 zoom. ISO was generally set at 1600 all day long. Some of the shots were done from a blind -- I was a retired gun throwing a hen pheasant. Most were shot from the line at distances of 15-100 yards while other people threw. We were training on Hank McNeil's property in Winslow, NJ. Bill Thompson (Blue Springs Kennel) and a number of his customers (including me) provided the birds, throwers and equipment. Bill Eckett, Kenny Trott, and Dan Heard provided the excitement.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Loved the photos---you are a great photographer. I remember Bill Eckett when he was this young, shy, rosy cheeked kid getting started as a pro and would run trials at Cota de Casa and on the desert circuit. Also, Kenny Trott used to come and shoot and throw for us when he lived in the Santa Ynez Valley. That is where Kenny first started running trials with Hawk and some other of his Mom's dogs. Of course, I was only about ten or twelve at the time!

Are you going to be able to get some shots of dogs in other pre-National groups? Imagine they are scattered around the area.

If you see Karl Gunzer, tell him I want to see a shot of Darby. Also ask him if he is remembering to read to her each night and put marshmellows in her cocoa.

Glenda


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Great shots!! 
The "grey bearded" dog is my other female Darbi. Miikka is in the shots of "arson".
I'd love to get a copy of the pics if you don't mind!!
Wish I could take as nice as pics as you!!
I'm flying in tomorrow-hope we get a chance to meet.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Jeff for posting these great shots. It is so nice to get a good look at some of the players.


----------



## cotts135 (Aug 5, 2008)

Can someone tell me where in Dover are the event grounds for the National open and how to get to them? Will be coming in from the North.


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

All three judges, two marshalls and the traffic committee chairs toured the venues today. Eights venues in all; one in Hartly, one in Clayton, one in Smyrna, one on Bombay Hook National Wildlife Refuge, two near Leipsic, one south of Little Creek and one near Dover. Set ups begin tomorrow. Headquarters is the Sheraton Inn on U.S. Route 13 in Dover, DE.


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

The event grounds will be posted at Headquarters, which is the Sheraton Hotel in Dover, DE. At the "big meeting" on Saturday, the actual site will be announced and directions will be provided. Directions are always provided at the headquarters ( as well as training sites so you can see the groups train; just like the great photos by Jeff)
After the site is announced directions should be readily available here or on the WRC. Should be a fun time!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow! Those are great.....Thanks so much for sharing your talent with us.
Keep it up & have a great time!
Sylvia McClure


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting. Keep it up...PLEASE!


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice images. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have posted more photos from today on my website at http://jeffgoodwin.com/National/Road2National/. I have photos of another 3-4 dogs that are not yet up on my site and many more photos of the dogs that I will try to post over the next few days.


















Hey, I know she doesn't really belong in this gallery, but she suffered through all the picture taking today and all the processing tonight and everyone enjoyed playing with her....


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

This is actually Dog 36, FC Hardscrabbles One of a Kind (Shrek).


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

The dog identified in post 20 as Cannon is actually Dog 36, FC Hardscrabbles One of a Kind (Shrek). I will post a corrected photo (eventually) as well as one of Cannon. Thanks to Josh Conrad for catching my mistake. I was making a phone call while shooting pictures and forgot to record the change of dogs. At least I wasn't texting while driving.;-)


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

YardleyLabs said:


> The dog identified in post 20 as Cannon is actually Dog 36, FC Hardscrabbles One of a Kind (Shrek). I will post a corrected photo (eventually) as well as one of Cannon. Thanks to Josh Conrad for catching my mistake. I was making a phone call while shooting pictures and forgot to record the change of dogs. At least I wasn't texting while driving.;-)


Go Finn, Al, Dusty, Rip.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Nice animated picture of Sailor- thank you. I See my 7 mo old pup in him.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Billie said:


> Nice animated picture of Sailor- thank you. I See my 7 mo old pup in him.


I loved the complete joy in his face in that picture. Dave had left him in our care in the honor position while he went to get the next dog. He enjoyed the opportunity to show off for strangers while I shot his photo. This is a more "traditional" shot:


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Super shots....You can see greatness in their eyes.Thanks !


----------



## BLeigh (Feb 20, 2008)

Great Pictures!!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Love the pics Jeff, thanks


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Jeff:

Great shots - thanks for posting. 

P.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

WONDERFUL!!!! Thanks, Jeff  

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Jeff-

Almost feel like I need to have a towel ready. Great shots. Thanks for posting for those of us who wish we were there!

M


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Thank-you Jeff, for the beautiful picture of Brook....her eyes look so focused. I will be ordering prints from you, keep shooting!
Lynn


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Jeff,

Very nice work ! Get a few nice shots of Shaq for me.

Steve


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have added a bunch of new photos to my web site and will post a few of them here. I moved the link for the Pre-National photos to http://jeffgoodwin.com/PreNational2009/. I organized the dog photos by draw number in the National with dogs that are not in the national shown at the end. There is a checker board icon in the lower right hand section of the screen that takes you to a "gallery view" of the images so you can scroll through without the music and animation.

I will post more pictures here of dogs that were not shown already.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Man Jeff, that is outstanding!!!!! THANK YOU for taking the time to share with all of us.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Very moving pictures Jeff.


Thank you,


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Ahh, the ever present thermos of coffee on the back of Billy's truck, situation normal.

Thanks for sharing your photo's with us Jeff.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Jeff,

I just viewed the slideshow. What a magnificent tribute to these dogs! Loved the last photo.

All I can say is that I hope someday I am at a trial where you are with your camera.

Thank you so much for these photos and hope you can continue to shoot some more-

Lisa


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Man I love the one of Finn


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Stylesl said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I just viewed the slideshow. What a magnificent tribute to these dogs! Loved the last photo.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Maybe some day at Blue Ridge which I went to for the first time this year.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW!!!! Jeff -- thank you so much. The eyes in the pics are wonderful.

Sarita


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

There ya go Jeff. Thanks so much for new avatar. He is something.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Great Pics thanks Jeff!

Aaron*


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Very nice, hope to see more of the dogs entered.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> There ya go Jeff. Thanks so much for new avatar. He is something.



Bob, I like it!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

drbobsd said:


> There ya go Jeff. Thanks so much for new avatar. He is something.


Try this one instead if you like. I just cropped it to focus better on the head and eyes.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

YardleyLabs said:


> Try this one instead if you like. I just cropped it to focus better on the head and eyes.


Now that makes sense!!! Just goes to show you anyone can have a great avatar if they know what they're doing.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

OK Bob. I want a copy for the "Wall of Fame"!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Jeff, Thanks for the great shots of Schooner (81). Our first FC and first National. You have a true talent with the lens. The intensity you capture is riveting. Frank and Rita


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

It would be nice to have a cutline for the group shots.

Dan Rice


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Awesome pictures. I wish NARC have somebody like you to take pictures of all the dogs in action


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Wonderful photos, Jeff. Especially of #000!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

So good that you can almost smell and feel them. Hearing them going through the water or the cover.
Just awesome.
Thanks Jeff!!
Sue


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Wow........ Am I the only one who it brought tears to my eyes? Great musical choice , a wonderful album. Thank you so much for sharing-that was really tremendous......


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Glenda Brown said:


> ......................
> If you see Karl Gunzer, tell him I want to see a shot of Darby. Also ask him if he is remembering to read to her each night and put marshmellows in her cocoa.
> Glenda


Great post, Glenda! I like the above part of it the best!!  

Judy


----------



## Mark Leahy (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I spent yesterday in Dover helping with setup: one of a gazillion volunteers all dressed for a flood. We gathered at 7:30 in a Walmart parking lot and then convoyed from property to property. The wind felt much colder than the thermometer reading of 40-43 degrees. The rain was never torrential, but also never let up. We halted after lunch since the weather was only expected to get worse. Happily, I was excused for today - maybe out of sympathy for the length of my commute or in recognition of my "skills". Local forecasts were for another 3-5 inches of rain overnight. Given a landscape of flat, water soaked farm fields, no one was entirely sure whether the setups being prepared would turn out to be land or water marks by the time they are actually run. In theory, things should begin to clear up on Saturday and be much drier once the dogs begin to run.

As a clarification, none of the photos below show any of the fields or setups being planned. The hints of blurriness in the pictures is from the rain drops that kept falling on my lens.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Great pictures, Jeff! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

I spent yesterday in Dover helping with setup: one of a gazillion volunteers all dressed for a flood. We gathered at 7:30 in a Walmart parking lot and then convoyed from property to property. The wind felt much colder than the thermometer reading of 40-43 degrees. The rain was never torrential, but also never let up. We halted after lunch since the weather was only expected to get worse. Happily, I was excused for today - maybe out of sympathy for the length of my commute or in recognition of my "skills". Local forecasts were for another 3-5 inches of rain overnight. Given a landscape of flat, water soaked farm fields, no one was entirely sure whether the setups being prepared would turn out to be land or water marks by the time they are actually run. In theory, things should begin to clear up on Saturday and be much drier once the dogs begin to run.

As a clarification, none of the photos below show any of the fields or setups being planned. The hints of blurriness in the pictures is from the rain drops that kept falling on my lens.



Jeff don't those people understand you have important work to do! Like taking pictures!

Nice to see grass is mostly green. Beautiful area.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm sorry,,, but Cheraw, South Carolina would have been so much nicer. The national open has been held there a time or two without the "agony" everyone has to deal with in Dover....

The weather for Cheraw this week... http://weather.yahoo.com/united-states/south-carolina/cheraw-2378900/

I'm at a loss... The national open might as well been in Duluth, MN.....

Now Dover would work for the National Am, but the National Open????

Who came up with this plan???

Angie


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Whatever the weather is the weather is. Not everybody hunts in the 70's. Come on stop the whining! Just cause we had some rain and you think it's a mess. The weather is supposed to be for the rest of the week. 60's and sunny.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

labraiser said:


> Whatever the weather is the weather is. Not everybody hunts in the 70's. Come on stop the whining!


Are we talking about hunting or the National Open???

Angie


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Angie B said:


> Are we talking about hunting or the National Open???
> 
> Angie


lol. i agree. 

I dont whine when it's rain, but all of these dogs spend 1000's of dollars and spend countless hours working for a national, would love to see it be fair chance for all. Let the dogs put themselves out not the weather. I mean like rain for the first 20 dogs then it clears up.


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

So if that's the case, then why don't we hold it in Pasadina or Miami or Phoenix, just like the superbowl? Fyi, the carolinas also just got nailed with a lot of rain too.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah, but the weather is more consistent here, and it is about 8-10 degrees warmer here.
Just whining cux I want to watch, and can't.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

> I'm sorry,,, but Cheraw, South Carolina would have been so much nicer. The national open has been held there a time or two without the "agony" everyone has to deal with in Dover....


The weather is so much better in Texas! Heard it was clear and sunny for the whole Master National!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

And what is wrong with a National testing weather conditions! These dogs are supposed to be able to handle cold water and wind, that's what we breed them for. I disagree that we should host the National in a country club setting. Seem to remember a few old time greats that lined a water blind in icy conditions or drilled the last water test. I guess because I am from Canada, we have already seen that.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree with Sharon, It adds a whole other dimension to the testing .

john


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Hopefully Cheraw, SC will get it the next time around. It's not like that have not done a great job of hosting.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

And the good thing about Cheraw, even after the 5" we had the beginning of the week, Thursday HCB wasn't flooded.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Jeff you are a saint!

PLEASE keep them coming!


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

i guess if i was in the "won't train in water less than 55 degree" camp i might be upset....

yeah, perfect weather in TX for the master national!

there are some really beautiful grounds in Delaware/Maryland. AS GOOD AS YOU'LL FIND ANYWHERE.

all the dogs will have to do the same tests in the same weather. i don't see a problem. Howard probably thinks it's really warm water.-Paul


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

What a nice day I think I have a sun burn. The temp was 69 and sunny.
________
Lincoln Mkr History


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Currently at 4:52PM

SUNNYTemperature:69°FHumidity:61%Pressure:29.91 inRealFeel®:66 °FWinds:NW at 9 mphGusts:9 mphTemperature
High Past 6 Hours:70 °FLow Past 6 Hours:59 °FChange from Normal:12 °F24 Hour High:70 °F24 Hour Low:55 °FDew Point:56 °FWind Chill:69 °FTemperature MapPrecipitation
Past 3 Hours:0.00 inPast 6 Hours:0.00 inPast 24 Hours:0.00 inPrecipitation Map
Current RadarVisibility
Visibility:10 MilesCloud Cover:0 %Ceiling:36407 ftCurrent Satellite

More of the same tomorrow although a little cooler with a high of 62 Winds: NNW at 8mph 
Wind Gusts: 12 mph

Rest of the week they call for between 54 and 60 with the Real Feal never going below 55 during the day.

Could not have ordered it any better regards,

john


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Currently at 4:52PM
> 
> SUNNYTemperature:69°FHumidity:61%Pressure:29.91 inRealFeel®:66 °FWinds:NW at 9 mphGusts:9 mphTemperature
> High Past 6 Hours:70 °FLow Past 6 Hours:59 °FChange from Normal:12 °F24 Hour High:70 °F24 Hour Low:55 °FDew Point:56 °FWind Chill:69 °FTemperature MapPrecipitation
> ...


Yea, Yea,,,, you guys lucked out. It could be snowing and sleeting. How much fun would that have been then? Let me guess,, about as much fun for the workers and judges as last week was for everyone??? 

Yippeee 40 degrees and rain!!! What's not to love??? ;-) I don't care how nice the grounds are when the weather is that miserable...

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

john fallon said:


> I agree with Sharon, It adds a whole other dimension to the testing .
> 
> john


What about the workers? Nevermind about the handlers? They can be miserable. The majority are getting paid for the pleasure.

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Wyldfire said:


> The weather is so much better in Texas! Heard it was clear and sunny for the whole Master National!


Yea, but at least it was warm. Didn't bother me any. I train in it....

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Jeff your pictures are wonderful!!! As usual..

Sorry for the detour.

Angie


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wonderful pictures Jeff, thanks for posting.
Janet


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Wonderful photos, both prenational & the daily shoots. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jeff - GREAT work! GREAT pictures! Thanks for providing them...you have a talented eye for capturing the dogs!

I just checked out Day 2's coverage....makes me wish I was there!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Jeff PLEASE keep up the good work.

Thanks!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Jeff - GREAT work! GREAT pictures! Thanks for providing them...you have a talented eye for capturing the dogs!
> 
> I just checked out Day 2's coverage....*makes me wish I was there!*


Shucks Lainee, I thought you and Bullet were going next year!! 

Just think in 2 years you can make it a family affair with you and Bullet, and Dave and Ranger.

You'll just have to tell Bullet not to hog all those open blues and to let Ranger have one.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Shucks Lainee, I thought you and Bullet were going next year!!
> 
> Just think in 2 years you can make it a family affair with you and Bullet, and Dave and Ranger.
> 
> You'll just have to tell Bullet not to hog all those open blues and to let Ranger have one.


What ever it is that you are smoking I want some 

Thanks for a good chuckle!

FOM


----------

